# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete stuff up

## slamdunk

Hi All, 
Recently I had a 80sqm verandah done with concrete floor. The problem is there is some water retaining and sloping inwards from the open side when its raining. 
A handyman came and checked with spirit level and said the slope is not going outwards which is why water is coming inwards and the whole slab has to be demolished and redone since itdoesn't comply with australian standards. He advised me to go to VCAT after no luck with concreter. 
Just wanted to know if anyone here had similar issues and got any success going to VCAT? What are the odds? 
Does this really doesn't comply with australian standards? How to fix this? Do I really have to demolish whole slab?  
Thanks!

----------


## Bloss

mmm - no, if that's the sole issue then you would not have to rip up the whole slab - or any of it. You need t talk to whoever did the slab, tell them what the problem is and they should come out and do a surface leveller coat using one of the Ardex type products and screed it to slope out instead of in. See http://www.ardexaustralia.com/pdf_bro/0015.pdf . Or you could use tiles or other coatings and make sure they slope the correct way, but the people who did the work need to fix it - ie: get the water flowing the right way.  Focus on the outcome not a solution - it's not your job to tell them the answer, just to tell them the problem.

----------


## Uncle Bob

As Bloss said ^ 
This sounds like pretty poor form (no pun intended  :Smilie:  ) not setting up a fall originally. Hopefully for the concreters  sake, the slab isn't height restricted now, otherwise there might be some grinding involved.

----------

